
Ask HN: How can I send an open letter to HP? - ForFreedom
I want to send an open letter to HP and I can&#x27;t seem to get a proper contact&#x2F;complaint form from their website.<p>Does anyone know a way of sending this letter and letting the world know?<p>Thanks in advance
======
petervandijck
Who should you send it to? ->
[https://www.google.com.co/webhp?#q=ceo+HP](https://www.google.com.co/webhp?#q=ceo+HP)

How to find their email? ->
[https://www.google.com.co/webhp?#q=how%20to%20find%20anyone%...](https://www.google.com.co/webhp?#q=how%20to%20find%20anyone%27s%20email)

Where to publish it? -> medium or the like.

Good luck!

~~~
ForFreedom
None of their emails are available/published

But medium is a good choice. Thanks

------
stevewepay
Unfortunately, there's nothing you can say that HP would actually care about.

~~~
onedev
Sadly this is the truth. This is about as futile as trying to "communicate"
with Comcast.

------
brokenhope
Dont even bother, it took me ayear to get a pen from the service and
eventually got wrong one. It is not worth your time, health and money. Just
get rid of what you have and move on.

